# صور لظهورات العذراء مريم بدون سخافات



## مسلم ديمقراطى (25 نوفمبر 2006)

صور لظهورات السيده العذراء مريم
وبدون اى تعليق سخيف
وجدت هذه الصور واعجبتنى
وقررت تقديمها للاخوه المسيحين
بدون سب او لعن او اى كلمات تهين الدين
الاسلامى او المسيحى
وارجو ان تكون الردود ايضا 
متوجه بالحترام لكلا الطرفين
وللعلم كان من السهل ان اقول انها صور مؤلفه او مركبه
ولكن فضلت الالتزام بالاحترام ووجدت ماهو افضل من تلك الرد السخيف الذى سيسخفنى معه
                       وفضلت ان اقول 
                                                         الله اعلم 
                                                      واليكم الرابط
http://www.newmiracles.org/pictures.htm
وشكرا للجميع
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## RAFAT RAMZY (25 نوفمبر 2006)

الى الاخت مسلم ديمقراطى اطلعت على الصور وهى جميلة جدا جدا  وقد شاهدتها قبل ذلك ولكن شكرا جزيلا لكى وعلى هذة الروح الجميلة والجديرة بالاحترام منا جميعا  وكنت اسال من اين اتيتى بها وما سبب بحثك عنها واهتمامك بها ومرة اخرى لكى الشكر


----------



## مسلم ديمقراطى (25 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخى العزيز رافت
شكرا على مشاركتك الغاليه
اولا انا بحثت عن تلك الصور لانى قرات فى هذا المنتدى عن ظهور السيده العذراء مريم من قبل فاستغربت لانى اول مره اسمع عن هذا حقا
فبدات ابحث عن تلك الصور ووجدتها
فى نتائج بحث جوجل
وكم ذكرت لك من قبل اننى من محبى السيده العذراء مريم
انا والكثير من المسلمين
وشكرا مره اخرى على مشاركتك
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## huda (25 نوفمبر 2006)

*الف شكر على الصور اول مره اشوف مثل هذي الصور*


----------



## Bino (26 نوفمبر 2006)

شكراً يا أخى الحبيب على نشرك للصور الرائعه ديه , و انا نشكر الله شفت معظم الصور ديه فى الواقع .....
لكن اللى عايز أسأله  ايه معنى الظهورات ديه بالنسبه لك كمسلم ؟
وليه مفيش ظهورات لنبى الاسلام ؟ او لأمهات المؤمنين ؟ أو للصحابه ؟ زى الست العدرا كده


----------



## marcelino (26 نوفمبر 2006)

*صور فى منتهى الجمال  ++  
شكرا على الصور وعلى روحك الطيبه *


----------



## مسيحيه و افتخر (26 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا كتير عالصور عالصور انا شفتهم قبل هيك بس كان مكتوب الكلام بالنجليزي ما فهمت كتير بس هلا اول مره اشوفهم بالعربي


----------



## مسلم ديمقراطى (26 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا على مروركم جميعا 
اخواتى واخوانى


----------



## Emad-ch (27 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا جدا من الصور دى و يارب تكون صور السيدة العذراء مريم تحرك جز من داخلك لتحسن كلامك و يارب تكون تأمن ببركة السيدة العذارء و ربنا يسوع المسيح و ربنا يحافظ عليك


----------



## مسلم ديمقراطى (27 نوفمبر 2006)

Emad-ch قال:


> شكرا جدا من الصور دى و يارب تكون صور السيدة العذراء مريم تحرك جز من داخلك لتحسن كلامك و يارب تكون تأمن ببركة السيدة العذارء و ربنا يسوع المسيح و ربنا يحافظ عليك



عزيزى عماد اسالك
 هل رايت شئ فى كلامى غير حسن؟
وشكرا على مرورك


----------



## nelzahabi (27 نوفمبر 2006)

*الله عليكووو*

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته **بما انى لقيت المسلم والمسيحى بيتكلمو كدا وبطريقه عجبتنى فقول اشارك واقول انى بجد فرحانه لان:yahoo: *
*عمر ما المسلم ولا المسيحى كان بيتكلموا مع بعض بطريقه اسفه كانت محرجه لبعضهم وانها لاتليق بتعاليم دينهم*
*انا اعلم ان اهل الكتاب فقط هم من يتكلمون بطريقه محترمه فيما بينهم وهم ( المسلمون والمسيحيون واليهود ) ولكن الكفره والمشركين والملحدين هم من يقوم بتشويه صوره اى دين اخر لانهم لا يحبون التقيد بتعليم دينيه وانهم يفضلون التحرر من اى شىء فكفى تحارب بيننا بسبب شحنهم لنا بأن نكره بعض وتعالوا نعود لحسن المعامله واود ان استشهد بأيه من القرأن الكريم*
 بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم *" ولتجدن اشد الناس عداوة للذين امنوا اليهود والذين اشركوا ولتجدن اقربهم مودة الذين قالوا انا نصارى ذلك بان منهم قسيسن ورهبان وانهم لا يستكبرون"*
* صدق الله العظيم*
وهذه الايه تقول ان المسيحين هم اقرب الناس لنا موده فكيف نتعامل اليوم بهذه الطريقه ؟؟
انا اعلم انه تدخل الغرب كما تدخلو ف العراق:banned: 
اقول قولى هذا واستغفر الله لى ولكم
*والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته *


----------



## فاطمه الهادي (29 نوفمبر 2006)

صور جميله واشكرك وان السيده مريم العذراء حبيبه قلبي


----------



## Scofield (29 نوفمبر 2006)

*************
تم تحرير الاقتباس فقط بواسطة فادية 


ممكن أسألك سؤال
فى الستينات فى مصر ظهرت السيدة العذراء فى الزيتون يعنى فوق الكنيسة
السؤال هنا وقد رآها عدد كبير من المصرين سواء مسلمين أو مسيحين أمام أعينهم مباشرة
وحدثت معجزات شفاء لهم
السؤال هل فى الستينات كان هناك تكنولوجيا لتجعل الكنيسة تخدع الموجودين
هل كان هناك أضواء ليزر؟وبالألوان المختلفة كمان؟ده لحد دلوقتى الطفل يقدر يميز بين الضوء الليزر 
و الأشخاص الحقيقية يبقى تقولى تكنولوجيا
وبخصوص رسولك الذى لم ولن يظهر لأى شخص ولا حتى فى العامة مثلما يفعل السيد المسيح له
المجد و أمه العذراء مريم هذا بسبب عجزه و دلالة على كذب نبؤته من غير زعل
بس هى دى الحقيقة
الظهورات هى معجزة من المعجزات التى يقصد بها الرب
أن يثبتنا فى الأيمان و أن يجعل آخرين يؤمنون به


----------



## Scofield (29 نوفمبر 2006)

http://www.newmiracles.org/virgin1968.htm
و أتفضل الموقع ده بتاع أخبار "آخر ساعة" وكذب كمان المرأة المسلمة التى صورت العذراء بنفسها بالمرة مدام انت مش مصدق
http://www.akhbarelyom.org.eg/akhersaa/issues/3452/0200.html


----------



## Scofield (29 نوفمبر 2006)

*****************
تم تحرير الاقتباس بواسطة فاديه 


الشيطان لا يظهر فى صورة القديسين أو أى نبى ولكنه يظهر فى صورة ملائكة لان اصل الشيطان ملاك
او يظهر فى صورة محمد لأنه عبده
بس للأسف محمد حتى مظهرش لا برا ولا بحرا ولا جوا
اما بخصوص الاطباق الطائرة بتاعتك دى 
فهناك احتمالين 
اما ان تكون القوات المسلحة الأمريكية تجرب أنواع جديدة من الاسلحة وهذا أمر وارد حيث ان التكنولوجيا الامريكية وصلت الى مراحل متفوقة و لكن سرا كما حدث عند ضرب البرجين
فاكر الصورة اللى ظهر فيها جسم غريب بعد تكبيره اتطضح انها سلاح سرى وانا اميل لهذا الاحتمال



والاحتمال الثانى الذى يميل الى الخيال شوية يعنى ان يكون هناك كائنات من كواكب اخرى متطورة
وهذا يتماشى مع نظرية الماء و الكوكب المجهز
التى تقول ان كل كوكب به ظروف تساعد على تعايش الكائنات به لابد و ان يكون به مخلوقات متطورة مثل البشر


----------



## مسلم ديمقراطى (29 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ايه ياجماعه رجعنا تانى للحوار الغير حضارى بالمرة الذى لا يليق بنا ولا باى شخص محترم
ليه كده
ليه كل ده وعشان ايه
ارجو من الملمين عدم التحدث بطريقه غير مهذبه وذلك لعدم جعل اى شخص يقوم باهانة الاسلام والرسول علية الصلاة والسلام
وشكرا والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## REDEMPTION (30 نوفمبر 2006)

*+*





			
				إبحار;135510 قال:
			
		

> هذا الكلام في الانجيل او تتكلم على هواك نسباً الى المسيحية كم فعل بعض أجدادك ؟!





			
				إبحار;135510 قال:
			
		

> او يظهر فى صورة محمد لأنه عبده << أين دليلك ولا انت كذاب ؟
> 
> الشيطان انت ياعبد الشيطان :t32:
> 
> ...




الاحباء ...

من المؤسف هو عدم الاستمرار فى الحوار الهادىء المملوء بالمحبة ..

من المؤسف أيضاً هو التصريحات بلا أدلة أو بحث .. فكل شخص يقول ما يؤمن به .. ويتناسى أن الآخر لا يؤمن بما يؤمن به ..

__________________________


أقول فى البدايه للاخ الذى تحدث عن الاطباق الطائره .. 

ما شأن الاطباق الطائره بظهور العذراء ؟؟!! .. 
هل الاطباق الطائره على شكل فتاه كما تراها فى الصورة ؟؟!! .. 
وهل الاطباق الطائره تصنع المعجزات ؟؟!! .. 
وهل الاطباق الطائره تظهر فقط على قباب الكنائس ؟؟!!! 
وهل أعطى العلم الفيصل الاكيد فى مسألة الاطباق الطائره هذه ؟؟!! 

جاوب على هذه الاسئلة كلاً على حده .. وبعدها نرى موضوع الاطباق الطائره 

__________________________________

و لى تعليق بسيط على كلام الاخت العزيزه إبحار .. إن سمحت لى 

فى البدايه كيف تكون السيده المسلمه .. كاذبه .. وليست مسلمه ؟؟ .. وكيف يتم نشر تلك ( الاكاذيب ) من وجهة نظرك .. فى جريده منتشره فى مصر كآخر ساعه .. بل كيف يمكن قول كل هذا الكلام فى مصر ؟؟!! .. فالامر لو كان يخص أى شىء آخر . لكان من الممكن أن تكون مجرد أكاذيب .. ولكن ان يخص ذلك شخصيه دينيه .. تنيحت منذ أكثر من الفين عام .. وشخصيه مسيحيه بحته .. ويقولون أنها ظهرت !! .. وعلى قباب كنيسه !! .. و ضوء باهر يغمرها !! .. وشهد بذلك أناس مسلمون !!!!!! .. الامر إذاً لم يعد فى طى الكتمان .. أو حتى لا يصلح له أى تلفيق أو مبالغه .. فالحقائق واضحه للجميع .. وأمن الدولة بيشتغل كويس جداً فى مصر  .. 

أيضاً أريد منك أختى العزيزه أن تتأملى فى مقالة الاستاذ الصحفى الكبير (( محمود صلاح )) فى مقالته عن الصورة التى إلتقطتها السيده (( المسلمه )) للسيدة العذراء على (( قباب الكنيسه ))
يقول :

*وأفردت 'الأهالي' صفحتها الثالثة بالكامل في نفس العدد، لتحقيق صحفي ممتاز. قام به **المحرر عبدالرحيم علي والمصور خالد سلامة، اللذان سافرا إلي أسيوط لمتابعة الظاهرة والتقيا بالأب بانوب وكيل مطرانية أسيوط والأب يعقوب سليمان وكيل المطرانية والحاج أحمد الذي يعمل خفيرا في جراج يواجه الكنيسة، والحاج محمد بيومي 'صاحب مقهي صغير أمام الكنيسة'، كما التقيا بعدد آخر من المواطنين منهم أحمد سيد أحمد' و 'ممدوح فتحي أبوالعلا' و 'ثروت سامي مرزوق'.*

*وأكد كل هؤلاء لمحرر جريدة 'الأهالي' ظاهرة ظهور السيدة العذراء فوق الكنيسة، وظهور نور قوي يغمر قباب الكنيسة وما يجاورها، وظهور أسراب من الحمام فجأة ليلا، تطير فوق 

إذاً الامر ليس مجرد أكاذيب يبتدعها المسيحيون  .. فهناك أسماء لاشخاص .. و محل عملهم أيضاً .. و الكنيسه ليست وسط قارة .. بل فى محافظة معروفه .. والكنيسه معروفه .. ويمكن بسهوله جداً الوصول لهؤلاء الاشخاص .. وسؤالهم .. وفحصهم .. ومنهم مسلمون .. وهذا يدعم الحقيقه بالاكثر .. 

ونعود الى قصة السيده (( المسلمه )) .. فماذا قال الاستاذ (( محمود صلاح )) الصحفى المعروف : 

اتصلت بالزميل 'عبدالرحيم علي ' الصحفي بجريدة الأهالي..












وسألته : من أين حصلت علي الصورة التي ذكرت جريدتك أنها أول صورة للسيدة مريم العذراء؟
قال لي الزميل عبدالرحيم علي :
هذه الصورة حصلت عليها منذ شهرين تقريبا، من إحدي صديقات زوجتي، وهي سيدة مسلمة من سكان أسيوط، وكانت قد ذهبت إلي كنيسة مارمرقس الرسول في أسيوط ليلة ظهور العذراء، وكانت معها إحدي صديقاتها، وكانت هذه السيدة تحمل معها كاميرا، وما إن ظهر النور القوي فوق قباب الكنيسة حتي وجهت الكاميرا نحوه، وعندما قامت بتحميض الفيلم فوجئت بظهور هذه الصورة للسيدة مريم العذراء.












سألته : وهل ذكرت لك هذه السيدة أنها شاهدت بعينيها السيدة مريم العذراء التي ظهرت في الصورة؟
قال : لا.. لقد ذكرت لي أنها فقط شاهدت النور القوي، المهم أنها أعطتني الصورة وقد احتفظت بها كل هذه الفترة، ثم في النهاية عرضتها علي مجلس تحرير 'الأهالي'، الذي قرر ذهابي مع المصور خالد سلامة إلي أسيوط لنحقق الظاهرة، وقد شاهدت هناك بعيني فعلا أشياء لا يمكن تفسيرها بمجرد النظر، كما شاهدت حمامة بيضاء كبيرة تظهر فجأة فوق رؤوسنا ثم تختفي في الظلام.. لكن عن نفسي لم أشاهد الصورة ذات الملامح والتي أعطتني إياها هذه السيدة ونشرتها الأهالي.

فالسيده - أختى العزيزه - هى صديقه لزوجته .. وليست مجرد إمرأه لا يعرفها .. إذاً هى مصدر ثقه .. وهى - وهذا هو الاهم - مسلمه 

نأتى إلى النقطة الثانيه وهى أنها لو كانت بالفعل مسلمه فهذا يُعنى أن السيده العذراء مريم من الممكن أن تظهر لمسلمون .. بالطبع أختى .. أم النور مريم من الممكن جداً أن تظهر للمسلمون .. ولكن السؤال هو .. لماذا ؟ .. وما معنى أن تظهر السيده العذراء مريم لسيده مسلمه .. على قباب كنيسه ؟؟  .. هل لتدعوا الكنيسه للاسلام ؟ .. أم لتدعوا المسلمه للكنيسه ؟ أى المسيحيه  .. ولماذا لم تظهر فى الجوامع مثلاً ؟؟ .. بل ولماذا لم تظهر أى من أمهات المؤمنين ؟؟ .. أما كان من الاولى انهن هن من يظهرن ليرشدن الباقى للاسلام ؟؟!! .. لماذا السيده العذراء بالذات .. ولماذا كل الظهورات تكون بعلامات مسيحيه بحته .. كظهورها على الكنائس .. أو ظهورها لاشخاص مسيحيون .. أو ظهورها لاشخاص مسلمون وترك علامة الصليب كأشارة وتأكيد لظهورها .. أو نزول زيت من صورها التى فى الكنائس .. او نزول دم ... لماذا ؟؟؟؟؟ ما معنى كل هذا ؟؟؟ 

ولماذا طوال كل هذه السنوات منذ بداية ظهور أم النور مريم و إلى الان لم نسمع عن تقرير واحد يؤكد كذب هذه الظهورات .. تقرير واحد فقط .. ؟؟؟؟!!! .. لماذا لم يتحرك العلماء المسلمون ليكشفوا حقيقة هذه الظهورات لو كانت مزيفه وكاذبه وبأشعة الليزر كما تدعون ؟؟؟؟ وكيف تصاحب هذه الظهورات معجزات خارقه ؟؟؟ .. كالشفاء من الصم أو العمى أو من مرض خبيث ؟؟؟ هل يكون كل هذا من عمل الشيطان ؟؟ هل الشيطان يدفع الناس الى الرجوع الى الله وتقوية إيمانهم والتعبد للخالق ؟؟؟؟ 


الاخت العزيزه ..

ما معنى كل ما سبق ؟؟ 

تحياتى 




*


----------



## إبحار (30 نوفمبر 2006)

REDEMPTION قال:


> *+*
> ولكن السؤال هو .. لماذا ؟ .. وما معنى أن تظهر السيده العذراء مريم لسيده مسلمه .. على قباب كنيسه ؟؟  .. هل لتدعوا الكنيسه للاسلام ؟ .. أم لتدعوا المسلمه للكنيسه ؟ أى المسيحيه  ..
> [/B]



اهاااااا هذه دلالاتك انت أخي الفاضل 

اما انا.. ان تختار السيدة مريم مسلمة لكي تخرج لها فهذا له دلالات لي انا تختلف عن دلالاتك

وفي التقرير تقول الكنيسة ان مريم اختارت ان تخرج على قبابها ومنارتها واختارت صليبها
بيمنا يوجد كنيسة مجاورة تختلف في طائفتها لم تخرج عليها وهذا له دلالات للكنيسة

وكلن له دلالالته لكن السؤال هل شاهدت التسجيل الفديو الذي ارسله الآباء كهنة المطرانية الى البابا شنودة ؟

لو موجود عندك ياليت ترفقه ...


----------



## islam-guide (30 نوفمبر 2006)

انا قصدى ان مش كل اللى بيتنشر فى الصحف حقيقة
فكما ان حكاية الاطباق ليست حقيقة فايضا حكاية السيده مريم على الكنيسة ليست حقيقة


----------



## jojo_josiph (30 نوفمبر 2006)

*متشكر جدا حبيبى*


----------



## فاطمه الهادي (30 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم  فعلا السيده مريم ظهرت والي شافها واحد مسلم كمان وكانت هذا الظهور معروف جدا وشاهده الكثير


----------



## REDEMPTION (30 نوفمبر 2006)

islam-guide قال:


> انا ممكن اجيب لك تقرير بان الف شخص شافوا الاطباق الطائرة


 
*+*

أخى العزيز 

كيف تقارن ظهور العذراء مريم بالاطباق الطائره ؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ما دخل هذا بذاك ؟؟؟!!!!!

الاطباق الطائره مازالت تحت الدراسه .. ورآها أشخاص متفرقين .. وغالباً يكون من رآها شخص واحد أو على أكثر تقدير ثلاثه أو أربعه .. أو حتى عشره ... 

ولكن ماذا عن التى رآها الاف من البشر ... وبوضوح .. و صنعت معجزات باهره ؟؟؟!!!!

بل ماذا عن مواعيدها التى كانت تظهر فيها .. ويذهب الالاف من الناس لمشاهدتها .. وقبل ان تظهر تكون الحكومه قد مشطت المنطقه كلها .. بل وقطعت الكهرباء عن المنطقه التى تظهر فيها والمناطق التى حولها .. !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## islam-guide (30 نوفمبر 2006)

اقرا الموضوع من البداية وانت تفهم العلاقة


----------



## الغريب (30 نوفمبر 2006)

شهادة لقليلى الايمان نعتز بها


----------



## REDEMPTION (1 ديسمبر 2006)

+




> REDEMPTION في شريط ولا لا ؟؟


 

أى شريط يا أخت إبحار ؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!  .. 

أنا بتكلم فى أيه وحضرتك بتتكلمى فى أيه ؟؟؟؟!!!!!

أنتى كنتى مكذبه الخبر .. وبتقولى أن السيدة اللى صورت الصورة مش مسلمه .. وبعدها قولتى حتى لو كانت مسلمه فيبقى على كده السيدة العذراء ممكن تظهر لمسلمين .. و أنا جاوبتك و أتكلمت معاكى على كل النقط دى .... بعدها جايه تقولى عاوزه شريط !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

يعنى متهيألى لو جه إمام جامع وقال أنى انا كمان شفت العدرا فوق الكنيسه .. هتقولوه عاوزين شريط !!!! .. أو تظهر لنا العدرا وتقولنا انا أهو !!!!!!!!!!

أكيد ما عنديش شريط لشكل العدرا فى الظهور ده يا أخت إبحار .. ولكن عندى شريط لكتلة من النور ظهرت فوق الكنيسه وبوضوح تام .. وممكن أرفقهالك .. أيضاً .. أنا كنت هناك فى أثناء الظهور ده .. وما شوفتش للاسف العدرا بملامحها .. لكن شوفت حاجتين لفتوا إنتباهى 

أولاً : ضوء قوى أحياناً يأخذ أكثر من 20 ثانيه ساطع فوق المنارتين والكنيسه 
ثانياً : تواجد أمنى رهيب حول الكنيسه من كل الاتجاهات .. و إنقطاع الكهرباء تماماً عن المنطقه




> الغريب برافو حافظ الدرس كويس ابقى اذكرني اشتريك حلاوة بقرة :t33:




الاخت إبحار ..

هل فى مشاركتى ما يسىء إليك أو يسخر منك ؟؟؟

هل وجدتى عبارة واحده تُهين شخصك ؟؟

إذاً كانت الاجابه لا ... إذاً فلماذا هذه السخريه ؟!!!!!!

تحلى بالحسن .. وكونى على طبيعتك التى خُلقتى بها .. فتاة .. المفروض أنها رقيقه .. تخجل .. بدلا من السخريه التى بلا سبب أو داع .. وبلا معرفه من الاصل  




> انت اللي اعصابك يابابا احنا كلنا نطق ونموت موووش مشكلة بس انت لا :Love_Mailbox:
> 
> على فكرة النبي محمد صلى الله عليه سلم له ام واب معروفين بس عيسى عليه السلام مالهوش اب
> 
> ...





الانبياء فى الكتاب المقدس أيتها الاخت الفاضله ... ليسوا معصومين من الخطأ .. فهم بشر ... 

و بشأن رب المجد يسوع ... فإليك آخر تحذير .. 

أحترسى من التفوه بلفظ واحد يهين شخص المسيح له كل المجد 

أحترسى 

فحتى لو كان اليهود يقولون ذلك .. فما معنى أن تكررى أنتى هذا الكلام هنا بالرغم من أنك لا تؤمنى به ولا نحن نؤمن به ؟ ... بالطبع هذا أسلوب إستفزازى ... وليس غريباً على إنسانه تسخر من الآخرين بلا سبب أن تقول ذلك 

لذا .... 

كلى أسف لاهتمامى بالرد عليك

تحياتى


----------



## REDEMPTION (1 ديسمبر 2006)

*+*


سلام ونعمه 


الاخ الحبيب ريمون 


لا يكون الحوار بهذا الشكل .... حتى لو كانت مشاركة الطرف الاخر تحوى شىء من السخريه ... فيجب علينا أن نتحلى نحن بالروح المسيحيه الحقه 

برجاء حذف الصورة التى وضعتها .. وحذف كل الكلمات التى تمس شعور الاخرين 

تحية وسلام اليك


----------



## Coptic Man (2 ديسمبر 2006)

*islam-guide *

*تم طردك لمدة اسبوع *

*يمكن تفكر تتعلم فيه انك تحترم مكان متواجد فيه كضيف*


----------



## أنا المسلم (5 ديسمبر 2006)

جزيت خيرا أخي في الله

وهذه حقائق شهدها كثير من الناس لا يستطيع أحد نكرانها


----------



## REDEMPTION (5 ديسمبر 2006)

*+*

تحية وسلام 

فى البداية أقول للاخ العزيز الذى وضع هذه الصور 

كم صورة تريدها أخى الحبيب على نفس شاكلت هذه الصور ؟؟

هل اعترف بها علماؤكم والمثقفون منكم ؟؟؟

تريث و أبحث قبل أن تغلبك عاطفتك و تجد نفسك فى مأزق


----------



## REDEMPTION (5 ديسمبر 2006)

caroleen قال:


> اللي بيئول ان مريم بتنزل في اوقات محدده





caroleen قال:


> ياريت تئولونا امتا عشان نشوف زيكو





*+*

الاخت كارولين 

هل قرأتى مشاركتى جيداً ؟؟!!

أشك ..

فقد قولت أنها (( كانت )) تظهر فى أوقات محدده .. و أقصد بذلك ظهورها فى الزيتون فقد كانت تظهر ما بين الساعه الثالثه والرابعه فجراً كل يوم .. و أوقات أخرى كثيره مختلفه .. 

وكنت أقصد بكلامى هذا انه لو كان الامر مجرد خدعه كما يدعى البعض .. لكان من الممكن الاستعداد لهذا الظهور وبحث أسبابه ومصدره جيداً .. فالحكومه وقتئذ لم تترك الامر دون تحقيق و بحث وفحص دقيق جداً .. فهل تظنى ان الاقباط أستطاعوا أن يخدعوا الحكومة أيضاً بكل ما لها من إمكانيات وسلطات ؟؟!!!! 

هذا ما قولته وقصدته فى مشاركتى 

ليتنا نفهم قبل أن نعلق 

تحياتى


----------



## REDEMPTION (5 ديسمبر 2006)

caroleen قال:


> يعني كل يوم بتطلع؟
> استنى يعني؟


 
*+*


!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## REDEMPTION (6 ديسمبر 2006)

طبيبة مسلمة;139960 قال:
			
		

> مع احترامى للجميع وعارفة ان كلامى مش هيتقبل وهتردوا عليه انه وانه وانه بس كلامى فى اغلبه موجه للمسلمين اللى ردوا على الموضوع . اولا : السيدة مريم على عينا وعلى راسنا
> 
> ثانيا: لم يذكر عندنا اى ظهور للاموات بعد الوفاة ثالثا:: لا استبعد ولو عايزين تحذفوا احذفوا عادى بس حبيت اقول مااظن ان ابسط متطلبات السحر ((وطبعا احنا مؤمنين بالسحر والسحرة)))
> 
> هو الكفر بالله ولا استبعد نهائى انه يكون سحر وتمثل للشياطين للامعان فى الضلالة .وربنا يستر عليكوا


 
*+*

للامعان فى الضلاله ... !!!

من هم الذين على ضلاله ؟ 

العجيب ان هؤلاء الشياطين يفعلون المعجزات عند ظهورهم !! 

بل ويجعلون الناس يتمسكون بالله أكثر !!!

عجباً ! .. أنهم شياطين عجيبه .. فكل مملكة منقسمه على ذاتها ..... تخرب 

فهل هدف الشياطين ان تبعد البشر عن الله .. ام لتقربهم لله ؟!!!! 

ربنا يستر عليكوا


----------



## Coptic Man (6 ديسمبر 2006)

طبيبة مسلمة قال:


> مع احترامى للجميع وعارفة ان كلامى مش هيتقبل وهتردوا عليه انه وانه وانه بس كلامى فى اغلبه موجه للمسلمين اللى ردوا على الموضوع . اولا : السيدة مريم على عينا وعلى راسنا
> 
> ثانيا: لم يذكر عندنا اى ظهور للاموات بعد الوفاة ثالثا:: لا استبعد ولو عايزين تحذفوا احذفوا عادى بس حبيت اقول مااظن ان ابسط متطلبات السحر ((وطبعا احنا مؤمنين بالسحر والسحرة)))
> 
> هو الكفر بالله ولا استبعد نهائى انه يكون سحر وتمثل للشياطين للامعان فى الضلالة .وربنا يستر عليكوا


 
*طيب قبل ما ارد عليكي يا طبيبة مسلمة *

*ليا استفسار هل معني كلامك ان كان هناك ظهورات فهي ظهورات شيطانية ؟*


----------



## RAFAT RAMZY (11 ديسمبر 2006)

الاخت nelzahabiك احييكى على ردك وكلامك عن المحبة بين المسلمين والمسيحيين و ادعوكى للمشاركة فى موضوعات فى نفس المنتدى العام عن العذراء مريم ونساء العالم


----------



## RAFAT RAMZY (11 ديسمبر 2006)

الاخت فاطمة الهادى شكرا على حبك للعذراء مريم والصور لها وياريت نعرف ردك على موضوع العذراء مريم ونساء العالم فى نفس المنتدى العام


----------



## RAFAT RAMZY (11 ديسمبر 2006)

عزيزتى مسلم ديمقراطى لم نشاهد مشاركتك فى موضوع مسيحى يتبرع لبناء مسجد لعل المانع خيرا


----------



## بيترالخواجة (11 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا على الموضوع​


----------



## soona86 (27 فبراير 2007)

شكرا يا مسلم (انا ماعرفش اذا كنتي بنت ولا ولد بس ماعلينا)

انا بجد لما شفت الصور جسمي قشعر

ميرسي..


----------



## sharp arrow (27 فبراير 2007)

*الوصف بداية المعرفه*

 الساده رواد الموقع
 للأسف استنفذت الكثير من الوقت  ، لكن الحصيلة  كانت صفر  " 0 "  من أراد أن ينقد أو يحلل ظاهرة ما أو حدث هو مطالب   باختيار عنوان  لدراسته ،  ثم تحديدا لمصطلحاته ،  كل ذلك مسبوقا بوصف للمكان والزمان والثقافة  " العادات والتقاليد والمعتقدات " ،  والمهن والحرف  لكسب المعاش " النشاط الاقتصادي " والعلاقات الاجتماعيه الساائده  كل ذلك مطلوب حتي يمكن أن نستمع اليه ونستفيد مما يتفضل بطرحه .  
لكن للأسف الشديد جاء معظم ماكتب في الموضوع خاليا من كافة الشروط العلمية لتناول الموضوعات  فهو كلام مرسل ليته صادر من الذات بقدر ماهو مضغ لأقوال سبق رددها آخرين لأسبابهم الخاصه في أزمنتهم التي عاشوها .
 فالمرجو  - وبعيدا عن هذا الابتذال - من كان لديه معلومة موثقة أن يتفضل بها ،  وكفي هذا السعار الديني حيث بعد كل هذا الصراع  مفروض أن كل مريض قد شفي لأنه أفرغ ماكان يعتمل في صدره وآن له أن يهدأ  ويستقر ،  فمن أراد أن يأخذ بشيء أو يصدر خبرا  فله ذلك ،  ومن رأي غير ذلك فهذا شأنه  أخيرا  هناك تعليق أخير  للقائل بشجاعة السباب في الوجه ووقاحته في التليفون وجبنه في الانترنت ياعزيز السباب خالي من الشجاعة تماما أيما كانت الوسيله المستخدمه لأنها في جميع الاحوال تعبيرا عن الحماقة والاندفاع وفقر الحجة . خالص مودتي لجميعكم  مكررا الرجاء بالسعي  للعمل علي الاستفاده من هذه التقنيه " الانترنت " في نشر المعرفه والتعاون خاصة وقد استنفدت المناوشات الدينيه أغراضها ولاحاجة بنا الي الاستمرار في حرب الديوك هذه  ،  مجددا اكرر تحياتي وخالص مودتي .


----------



## monlove (1 مارس 2007)

شكرا علي الصور الجميلة دي وربنا يباركك


----------



## manwal (6 مارس 2007)

لا تعليق


----------



## man4truth (14 مارس 2007)

thank u for the nice photos


----------



## kiro105 (14 مارس 2007)

شششششكرا جزيلا على الموقع    حاجات جميلة فعلا  ربنا يهدى الجميع الى طريق الحق و النورررررررر
وششكرا مرة تانية


----------



## shadymokhles (15 مارس 2007)

*متشكر اخى العزيز على الصور  صور جميله جدا 
شكرا على محبتك للاخوة المسيحيه 
وعاوز اقول لحضرتك معلومه 
احنا كلنا اخوات سواء مسيحى او مسلم تحت وطن واحد
والمثل يقول 
الدين لله  والوطن للجميع 

شكراااااااااااااااااا​*


----------



## RAFAT RAMZY (19 مارس 2007)

اخى مسلم ديمقراطى وحشتنى مواضيعك وردودك على مواضيعى


----------



## RAFAT RAMZY (19 مارس 2007)

الاخ محمد انت زعلان لية دة حرية شخصية


----------



## ضاري زمانه (19 مارس 2007)

حلوه مره


----------



## مسلم ديمقراطى (23 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: صور لظهورات العذراء مريم بدون سخافات*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ازيك اخى العزيز رافت
انا شاكره جدا لسؤالك
بس انا ما دخلتش عالنت بقالى كتير جدا بسبب ظروف


----------



## فلوباتير مينا (23 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: صور لظهورات العذراء مريم بدون سخافات*

:new4: اخى العزيز مسلم ديمقراطى نشكرك بعمق المحبه التى علمها لنا السيد المسيح له المجد وصور التجلى عظيمه جدا الرب يكون معاك وشكرا


----------



## RAFAT RAMZY (28 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: صور لظهورات العذراء مريم بدون سخافات*

اختى العزيزة مسلم ديمقراطى شكرا على ردك ولكن فعلا وحشتينا بمشاركاتك وردودك الرائعة وحبك لكل الناس وفعلا لكى وحشة وربنا انشاء اللة يكون ازال الظروف وترجعى مرة اخرى للمشاركة


----------



## ataf**sh** (28 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: صور لظهورات العذراء مريم بدون سخافات*

مسلم ديمقراطى لك جزيل الشكر على مبادرتك الطيبه والجميله جدا بظور ظهور السيده العذراء ولك كل تحيه وتقدير 
بانك تشهد بالحق بعينه :yaka:


----------



## sharp arrow (30 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: صور لظهورات العذراء مريم بدون سخافات*

  توقفت قليلا أمام  المداخله  رقم 74  من  الأخ  محمد الذي أخذ دور  المحقق  حيال  صاحبة التوقيع مسلم ديموقراطي  طالبا اجابة علي اسئلته من نوع  :
1  - هل انت  مقتنعه  بهذه الصور ؟
2 -  هل هذه الصور  تمثل العذراء مريم التي تحبينها ؟ 
3 -  أنت بهذا  السلوك تشجعيهم علي التمسك  بعقيدتهم كده والا لأ ؟
   عزيزي محمد  أظنك تتفق معي  في ان اللياقة تقتضي عدم سؤال الآخرين عن اسباب اعتقادهم  هذه واحده ،   أما اذا كان السؤال طلبا للمعرفه فيجب أن يكون مصحوبا بالرجاء  ،  أخيرا ماكان يجب اعتبار ايمان الآخرين بعقيدتهم  متوقف علي التشجيع من شخص ما  لأن الايمان  الحقيقي وليد حالة وجدانيه من الصعب جدا التخلي عنها الا اذا  وجدت اسباب عقليه ونفسيه  بل وتجربة  شخصيه خارقه للعاده تدفع الشخص الي التخلي عن أو اللجوء الي تبديل اعتقاده ... عموما ارجو لك التوفيق .
أما بالنسبة لصاحبة التوقيع  " مسلم ديموقراطي "  فقد جاء بيت الشعر  الذي تفضلتي به مناسبا للموقف تماما  وصحته هو :  
كن كالنخيل عن الاحقاد مرتفع ... يلقي بحجر فيجود بأطيب الثمر 
                                                تحياتي لجميعكم مع خالص الموده


----------



## RAFAT RAMZY (30 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: صور لظهورات العذراء مريم بدون سخافات*

اختى العزيزة مسلم ديمقراطى ياريت لو عندك موضوعات ارسلى الاسماء حتى اشاركك فى الرد لان كل موضوعاتك قيمة وشكرا ليكى


----------



## Dark_Angel2008 (2 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: صور لظهورات العذراء مريم بدون سخافات*

شكراً أخونا مسلم دمقراطي على الصور و أقدر إحترامك للمسيحيين


----------



## RAFAT RAMZY (7 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: صور لظهورات العذراء مريم بدون سخافات*

عزيزتى مسلم ديمقراطى يوجد لى موضوع بالمنتدى العام باسم المسيحى والمسلم يد واحدة ومنتظر الرد


----------



## bnt elra3y (9 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: صور لظهورات العذراء مريم بدون سخافات*

_اولا بركة صلوات امنا العدرا الطاهرة الحنونة مريم ام النور وام الهنا الحنون تكون معانا كلنا وتشفع لنا امام عرش رب المجد ملك الملوك ورب الارباب عشان يغفر لنا خطايانا 
ثانيا انا عجبتنى طريقة كلامك وصيغة الاحترام اللى فيها بس دى اول مرة حد مسلم يتكلم فى المنتدى بصيغة الاحترام ده  ربنا معاك
بس انا عندى سؤال لو عاوز تجاوب عليه ياريت 
انا عاوزة اعرف اعجاب معظم المسلمين بظهورات العدرا ليه وبتمثلكم ايه ؟ وليه احنا ماشوفناش ظهورات للرسول ؟ او للصحابة ؟_


----------



## asula (11 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: صور لظهورات العذراء مريم بدون سخافات*

بشكرك اخي العزيز على هالصور البديعة 
والرب يبارك حياتك 
اختك اسولة


----------



## king (17 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: صور لظهورات العذراء مريم بدون سخافات*

السيده العذراء مريم تباركنا وتحافظ علينا


----------



## غصن زيتون (19 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: صور لظهورات العذراء مريم بدون سخافات*

مسلم ديمقراطى 
شكرا عـــ    الصور ....
ولكل مسلم اعترض او سيعترض لو عايز 10000 شاهد عيان مسلم راسلنى 
بركة صلوات السيدة العذراء تكون معنا .


----------



## timon20080 (19 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: صور لظهورات العذراء مريم بدون سخافات*

شكراااااااااااااً


----------



## the servant (19 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: صور لظهورات العذراء مريم بدون سخافات*

شكراا اخي او اختي الغالية وفعلا انتم اخواتنا في الانسانية ربنا قادر يوحد شعبة
وفعلا انت صورة للانسان المسلم اللي عاوز يعمل حوار مع شريك وطنة بدون تعصب
اعمي ربنا يبارك حياتك وينور عينك للحق مهما كان اسمة بس نطلبة بجد ومن قلبنا
وصوت اللة الواحد الديان قادر يوصلنا مهما كانت الصعاب اللي ممكن نقابلها في حياتنا

صلولي ابن يسوع فراااااي


----------



## stan55 (20 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: صور لظهورات العذراء مريم بدون سخافات*

شكراً يا أخى الحبيب على نشرك للصور الرائعه ديه


----------



## naderr (25 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: صور لظهورات العذراء مريم بدون سخافات*



مسلم ديمقراطى قال:


> عزيزى عماد اسالك
> هل رايت شئ فى كلامى غير حسن؟
> وشكرا على مرورك



امين


----------



## kajo (25 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: صور لظهورات العذراء مريم بدون سخافات*

بركتها تكون معانا


----------



## maherfhm (19 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: صور لظهورات العذراء مريم بدون سخافات*

صور رائعة جدا


----------



## king (21 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: صور لظهورات العذراء مريم بدون سخافات*

العدرا ام النور مش محتاجة شهادة مننا على ظهوراتها وافعالها الحسنة القوية فى كل شى


----------



## eman88 (21 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: صور لظهورات العذراء مريم بدون سخافات*

شكرا على تعبك انا شفت الصور هاي من زمان بس شكرا كثير الك على اهتمامك سلام اخي


----------



## محمدي وافتخر (21 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: صور لظهورات العذراء مريم بدون سخافات*

*لا أأدري - ما هي طبيعة السيدة مريم عليها السلام في عقيدتكم؟ هل هي انسانة مثلنا ؟ أم هي إله له قدرات خارقة ؟

وهل ماتت كما يموت كل الناس؟ وأين قبرها؟

وما معنى أنها تظهر بهذا الإسلوب وتختفي ؟ وهل يمكن الإجتماع معها والحديث إليها؟


لا أدري أنا حاسس هذه الصورة مفبركة لأنها لا تليق بمقام السيدة مريم عليها السلام؟

لا أدري لماذا تلبس نظارة ؟ هل بصرها ضعيف؟ 

أتمنى أن أجد إجابة من الزملاء - وشكرا​*​


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (21 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: صور لظهورات العذراء مريم بدون سخافات*



محمدي وافتخر قال:


> *لا أأدري - ما هي طبيعة السيدة مريم عليها السلام في عقيدتكم؟ هل هي انسانة مثلنا ؟ أم هي إله له قدرات خارقة ؟
> 
> وهل ماتت كما يموت كل الناس؟ وأين قبرها؟
> 
> ...




اخى المحمدى اهلا بيك 
اولا طبيعة السيدة العذراء لا يختلف عليها اثنين عاقلين
هى انسانة بكل طبيعتها البشرية
 فيما عدا طهارتها و امومتها للأله الحى يسوع المسيح
و هى لا ترقى لمستوى الله 
لأنه لايوجد الا اله واحد خالق السماء و الأرض ما يرى و ما لا يرى
نعم السيدة العذراء ماتت كما يموت باقى البشر 
لأن لابد ان يذوق الموت كل بنى ادم
اين قبرها 
لا يوجد للسيدة العذراء قبر لأن بعد ان انطلقت روحها الى السماء 
صعد جسدها الطاهر الى السماء و لم يتركه الله على الأرض 
لأنه لا يليق بالجسد الذى حمل بداخله ابن الله الوحيد ان يدفن فى التراب 
و هو الجسد الذى تطهر من كل خطية 
بحلول الروح القدس عليه و تجسد السيد المسيح بداخله
معنى انها تظهر و تختفى 
هذه رسالة مؤزارة من الله لأولاده فيرسل قديسيه ليشجعوهم
 فى هذا العالم الفانى و يعينوهم على احتمال الضيقات و الألام
 او ليرجعوهم عن اخطاء قد يكونوا ارتكبوها
 لايمكن لجسد ان يجتمع بروح و اى نوع من الأجتماع تقصد
نحن نرى السيدة العذراء فى ظهورات مختلفة
 و نفهم بحكم علاقاتنا الوطيدة بها مقصدها من الظهور
 و قد تظهر لأنسان نائم و تبلغه رسالة معينة 
الصور مش متفبركة 
لسبب بسيط لو تقرء عن احداث الظهور فى الزيتون سنة 1968 تقريبا
 هتلاقى ان جريدة الأهرام افردت صفحات بالصور لهذا الحدث التاريخى
و لو الظهور متفبرك 
ما كانتش الدولة اعترفت بيه على احدى جرائدها الرسمية
و بعدين انا شخصيا 
ظهرت العذراء مريم فى كنيستنا اكثر من مرة و فى احدى المرات 
شاهدها حشد كبير من الناس 
و لم اتمكن من رؤيتها على الأطلاق و تفاجأت
بسيدتين مسلمتين من جيراننا و مشهود لهن بالألتزام و التدين 
يخبرانى بأنهم راوها فى كامل هيئتها 
و هذه شهادة حية على ظهور السيدة العذراء
ما الذى لا يليق بمقام السيدة العذراء فى ظهورها 
اليست هى من اصطفاها القران على نساء العالمين
من اينم اتيت بالنظارة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ركز شوية فى الصور و اللى حوالين اعين السيدة العذراء ليس بنظارة 
و لكنه ناتج من شدة النور المنبثق منها و هذا التائثير طبيعى فى التصوير
و ممكن تسأل حد بيفهم فى التصوير 
هل بصرها ضعيف ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ده اعتبره تطاول على كلية الطهر والدة الأله العذراء مريم 
و التى اصطفاها القراءن على نساء العالمين 
فارجو منك ان تعتذر عن هذه الأساءة ان كنت لاتقصدها 
اما ان كنت تقصد هذه الأساءة فلا داعى للأعتذار 
و ليفعل الله ما فيه الخير لك و لنا 

ارجو ان اكون اجبت على اسألتك كما تريد​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (21 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: صور لظهورات العذراء مريم بدون سخافات*



Bino قال:


> شكراً يا أخى الحبيب على نشرك للصور الرائعه ديه , و انا نشكر الله شفت معظم الصور ديه فى الواقع .....
> لكن اللى عايز أسأله ايه معنى الظهورات ديه بالنسبه لك كمسلم ؟
> وليه مفيش ظهورات لنبى الاسلام ؟ او لأمهات المؤمنين ؟ أو للصحابه ؟ زى الست العدرا كده


 
و انا كمان اضم صوتى لصوتك يا بينو 

لية مافيش ظهورات لمحمد او امهات المؤمنيين ؟ :t9:


----------



## same samer (21 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: صور لظهورات العذراء مريم بدون سخافات*

شكرا على تعب محبتكم


----------



## Tabitha (21 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: صور لظهورات العذراء مريم بدون سخافات*



يوحنا/نصر قال:


> من اينم اتيت بالنظارة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> ركز شوية فى الصور و اللى حوالين اعين السيدة العذراء ليس بنظارة
> و لكنه ناتج من شدة النور المنبثق منها و هذا التائثير طبيعى فى التصوير​




اخي يوحنا ... 
المحمدي ده بيستعبط
غالبا هو بيالس وبيقصد "الكاهن اللي لابس نظارات" وواقف بجانب صورة امنا العدرا 



ولو الموضوع مضايقكم يا مسلمين ان العدرا بتظهر بالكنائس ولا تظهر بالجوامع، بكل سهولة مش لازم تدخلوا الموضوع .. بكل بساطة 

ربنا يهديك اخونا المحمدي الفخور! ويرشدك للحق


----------



## assyrian girl (21 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: صور لظهورات العذراء مريم بدون سخافات*

thank you so much brother


----------



## porio (22 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: صور لظهورات العذراء مريم بدون سخافات*

ميرسى جدا على تعبك بجد انا باشكرك من كل قلبى كنت بادور كتيييير على صور الظهور , فعلا ربنا يعوضك. على فكرة انا بحبك جداااااااا وباحترمك موووت وياريت تبقى معانا على طول الله معك ويقويك


----------



## فاطمه الهادي (22 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: صور لظهورات العذراء مريم بدون سخافات*

كل سنه والاخوة المسيحيين طيبين واحب اقول لاخي المسيحي عن اخونا المسلم الي علق على ظهور السيده مريم هو لا يقصد طبعا بس في ناس كتير متعرفش ولا تتصور ظهور السيده بس دي طبعا حقيقه واعترف بها ناس كتير وشافها فعلا مسلمين وشاهدو ظهورها وهي طبعا سيدة نساء العالمين واحنا ايضا نقدسها وشكرا وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## Twin (22 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: صور لظهورات العذراء مريم بدون سخافات*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااي أخت فاطمة*


فاطمه الهادي قال:


> كل سنه والاخوة المسيحيين طيبين واحب اقول لاخي المسيحي عن اخونا المسلم الي علق على ظهور السيده مريم هو لا يقصد طبعا بس في ناس كتير متعرفش ولا تتصور ظهور السيده بس دي طبعا حقيقه واعترف بها ناس كتير وشافها فعلا مسلمين وشاهدو ظهورها وهي طبعا سيدة نساء العالمين واحنا ايضا نقدسها وشكرا وكل عام وانتم بخير


*كل سنة وأنتي طيبة يا أخت فاطمة*
*وبالنسبة لما قيل فلا شك أنه لا يمثل شئ*
*لأن العذراء مريم أم النور*
*لا يكفيها من الكلمات كلمات *
*فهي خير نساء الدنيا*​ 
*وليكون بركة*​ 
*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## sunny man (22 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: صور لظهورات العذراء مريم بدون سخافات*

شكرا على عرض هذه الصور و على تفكيرك الراقى و الروح السمحة التى تتمتع بها فالدين سلوك و ليس قول و انت بذلك تترك انطباعا جيدا عن روح الدين
شكرا مرة اخرى
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## فاطمه الهادي (28 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: صور لظهورات العذراء مريم بدون سخافات*

اتمنى المحبة والسلام تسود مصر كلها وكلنا نكون يد واحدة ونرجع زي زمان الدين لله والوطن للجميع والله محبة ولا للتعصب والجهل والهجوم هذا ما ادعو به المحبة والتسامح


----------



## سانتوس (28 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: صور لظهورات العذراء مريم بدون سخافات*

اولا اود ان احيك على روحك الطيبة 
وعندنا نظرية مسيحية تقول الاختلاف
لا يفسد المحبة
اتمنى ان تتقبل كلام الاخوة الاعضاء بصدر رحب
ثانيا اشكرك جدا على اهتمامك ونشر الصور
التى نفتخر بها كمسيحيين لانها تعزينا جدا
لانها تقول لنا ابقوا على ما انتم عليه
اشكرك مرة اخرة

سانتوس​


----------



## مسلم ديمقراطى (8 يناير 2008)

*رد على: صور لظهورات العذراء مريم بدون سخافات*

اولا ياخوانى احب اقول لكم كل سنه وانتم طييبين واعتذر عن عدم متابعتى لمواضيعى بسبب ظروف طارئه واحب اشكر كل من فهمنى  واشكركم جميعا وزى ماقولت فى البدايه السيده العذراء مريم فى قلوبنا دائما فهى من اطهر نساء الارض  واشكركم مره اخرى واكيد هاقرا المداخلات الى قبل كده


----------



## Meriamty (11 يناير 2008)

*رد على: صور لظهورات العذراء مريم بدون سخافات*

الله صور روووووووووووووعه لظهورات العدرا 

شكرا ليك جداااا وربنا يبارك حياتك 

أمين 
​


----------



## ramy saba (11 يناير 2008)

*رد على: صور لظهورات العذراء مريم بدون سخافات*

شفاعة أم النور تكن مع جميعكم أمين


----------

